# Sponge Filter



## cdoug (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi, i am planning a 15 gallon planted tank with just some easy, beginner plants and a few community fish. I was wondering if a sponge filter is sufficient? Just one large one? Or would an under water filter be better? Let me know what you think


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi, I did the same size tank a few months ago, started with one hagen dual sponge (air driven), I found it just wasn't enough once I added the fish/shrimp, ended up adding 2 small internal filters once there were actually some fish in there. 

Depending on your scape idea though, you could get away with a larger sponge filter like a bio-sponge filter. I have two large ones in my 20G guppy fry tank, found it's all I need in that tank (bare-bottom, floating low-light plants, fish always in/out every few weeks)
Maybe placing one in each corner, or two beside each other, with some plants hiding them, could work with your scape ideas?

I had a hard time finding a small internal canister filter that wouldn't need cleaning once a week, I ended up modifying one for the new tank (air driven sponge filter hooked up to an internal filter powerhead) It's been 2 weeks now since last cleaning, will be cleaning it in a couple days. (in a 33G tank)


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Probably a FOB filter would work, unless you gonna go co2 right away or near future....

Or you could go a little fancier, a mini hang on canister filter~ I forgot the name for that thing...


----------



## cdoug (Jan 16, 2013)

Decided to go with a Power head driven sponge filter so we'll see how it goes :bigsmile:


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Awesome 
Here's a pic of how mine turned out (will be adding 2 more sponges to it soon), also a pic of the other 2 "filters", bio-sponge on koralia nano circulation pumps. (I did this to get a large amount of water turnover, and some filtration)

"custom" filter -- koralia "filter"






------








Have fun with it


----------

